

I'm still alive after my startup failed. This is how I felt - tresew
http://pastebin.com/kCi68Rhv

======
JDSD
For some people the hyper-focus is essential to their wellbeing and sense of
purpose. I can understand why you feel depressed for putting your all into
something and having it not work the way you had imagined.

Sure you may have lost out on some relationships, and sure you may not be able
to get that time back, but it definitely wasn't time wasted, or no life.

Imagine what it must feel like laying on your deathbed, full of regret,
knowing you never "went" for it. Playing it safe is the surest way to
mediocrity after all.

Try not to fixate on the failure, as it's really your informal education. Take
what you've learnt from this failure, and apply it to the next endeavor,
whatever it may be.

Always move forward. Keep your head held high. Be a good person. You'll be
okay.

------
tapatio
You sound like an old co-founder of mine. When he latched onto something, be
it developing code or burning a DVD collection, he went all in, and dropped
everything else for extended periods of time. While I do this at times as
well, I think it's best to live a balanced lifestyle
([http://www.pathways.cu.edu.eg/subpages/training_courses/Well...](http://www.pathways.cu.edu.eg/subpages/training_courses/Wellness/images/W_I_Page_01.png)).
I believe you can have a family and take vacations and still build a killer
startup. Look at famous people like Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, the CEOs of
many fortune 500 companies - many are married with kids - and yet still very
successful in business.

------
gopalv
I feel for you, but it's not the end yet.

There are two important things you can do.

1) Looks like you wrote some cool code, so at least "github" it, so that you
have a resume item & some cred when you want just a salary job.

2) Talk to people. They won't understand, but they'll occasionally do
something good for you. Maybe a pancake dinner cooked or late night "dinner
for losers" on a saturday night.

I worked on something for 5 years to drop it completely and move on - was
heartbreaking but that CVS repo got me a job and indirectly, paid my bills.

------
dougfarre
I'm curious about the project.

